# Need cute photos- esp foals



## Jaxjag2000

I'm doing an educational presentation on Minis to college students and I was hoping people had cute foal photos I could add that they don't mind me using. Thanks!


----------



## susanminiponygirl

Jennifer--you can use any on our foals page or on the website--www.wellspringminifarm.com I think they are all cute! Susan


----------



## targetsmom

Help yourself to whatever you find on our website www.ontargetminiatures.com (link is below). Check out the extra photos for each of our herd by clicking on the photos of their heads at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## Anne

You could use this one, if you like,


----------



## virginia

You are welcome to use any you like from www.blueridgeminis.com

Ginny StP


----------



## dannigirl

you are welcome to use anything at http://webpages.charter.net/adfoysrh that will help and like many others, I have lots more. I even have a cd with some short video clips of last years babies that I could send you if you like. Some even short enough to e-mail.


----------



## Jaxjag2000

Thank you!


----------



## littlearab

This is one of favorites. I think they are talking about what they can get into next or are they talking about me.. :lol:


----------



## Joyce

You may use my Avatar picture if you like from here or I can send it to you if you write me at

[email protected]

The picture is of Little Folks First Lady at 11 days old where she took her naps that first summer.

Joyce L


----------



## sedeh

Here's some you can use if you want. I've included a mare "ready to pop". If there's anything else off my website(link below) you can use that too.











Out of above mare. :bgrin


----------



## Dona

Here are a few of my "favorites"....you are more than welcome to use.



:

Kickapoo's Apache Moon






Apache again...






Kickapoo's Moonlite Bay






Kickapoo's Laced by Moonlite






Lacy again. "Belly button...what's that! I don't see any buttons under here!"






Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather

"WHO you lookin' at!"






Kickapoo's Deja Vu






Kickapoo's Mohican Moon


----------



## Little Bit

*Please don't forget to mention that dwarfism is a reality in the Miniature Horse.*

Here's a picture of my Brachycephalic dwarf when he was about 14 days old, his name is Little Bit.






This is my Achondroplasia dwarf, Toy, that I adopted when she was just 12 hours old, she was 10 days old in this pic






This is a normal foal, her name is R BAR C's Porcelain Doll






Here's a good comaprison: My little dwarf mini, Inky, standing next to his big girlfriend Midnight the Percheron mare.


----------

